# أسئلة‏ ‏حول‏ ‏القيامة



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

أسئلة‏ ‏حول‏ ‏القيامة
بقلم قداسة: البابا شنودة الثالث


بمناسبة‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏المجيد‏,‏نجيب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏أسئلة‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏بها‏ ‏كثيرون‏,‏ومنها‏:‏

‏1-‏مدي‏ ‏اتفاق‏ ‏أحداث‏ ‏القيامة
سؤال‏:‏
هل‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏تناقض‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أحداث‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يرويها‏ ‏الإنجيليون‏ ‏الأربعة؟لأن‏ ‏إنجيلا‏ ‏يتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ملاك‏ ‏وآخر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ملاكين‏,‏كذلك‏ ‏الأشخاص‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏زاروا‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏تختلف‏ ‏قصص‏ ‏الأناجيل‏ ‏عنهم‏. ‏الجواب‏:‏
لا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏تناقض‏,‏إنما‏ ‏كل‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏ذكر‏ ‏زيارة‏ ‏معينة‏ ‏في‏ ‏موعد‏ ‏يختلف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الزيارة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ذكرها‏ ‏الآخر‏,‏وبأشخاص‏ ‏مختلفين‏....‏
أول‏ ‏زيارة‏ ‏ذكرها‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏متي‏,‏فيها‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏الفارغ‏ ‏وبشارة‏ ‏الملاك‏,‏لمريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏ومريم‏ ‏الأخري‏(‏متي‏28).‏ثم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏زيارة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏من‏ ‏النسوة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبر‏,‏وكان‏ ‏معهن‏ ‏الملاك‏,‏لمريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏ومريم‏ ‏الأخري‏(‏متي‏28).‏ثم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏زيارة‏,‏أخري‏ ‏من‏ ‏النسوة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبر‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏معهن‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏ومريم‏ ‏الأخري‏,‏وسمعن‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏البشارة‏ ‏من‏ ‏ملاكين‏ ‏تأكيدا‏ ‏للبشارة‏ ‏الأولي‏. ‏ثم‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لتلميذي‏ ‏عمواس‏.‏كل‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏رواه‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏لوقا‏ ‏البشير‏(‏لو‏24).‏
أما‏ ‏الزيارة‏ ‏الأخيرة‏,‏فقد‏ ‏رواها‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏يوحنا‏.‏وهي‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏بالرسولين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏ويوحنا‏.‏وفي‏ ‏نهايتها‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏(‏يو‏20).‏وكان‏ ‏ظهوره‏ ‏في‏ ‏هيئة‏ ‏البستاني‏ ‏أما‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏الإنجيلي‏,‏فلخص‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الزيارات‏ ‏معا‏ ‏فلو‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏زيارة‏ ‏واحدة‏,‏واختلفت‏ ‏تفاصيلها‏,‏لكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعجب‏.‏أما‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏زيارات‏ ‏متعددة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مواعيد‏ ‏متتابعة‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏للتناقض‏.‏
يأتي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏للتلاميذ‏ ‏جميعا‏(‏لو‏24).‏ثم‏ ‏منحهم‏ ‏الكهنوت‏(‏يو‏20:22, 23).‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏توما‏ ‏معهم‏.. ‏وفي‏ ‏الأحد‏ ‏التالي‏ ‏لتوما‏ ‏الرسول‏(‏يو‏20:26-29).‏وهذا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏تسميه‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ (‏أحد‏ ‏توما‏).‏
إنها‏ ‏أحداث‏ ‏متتابعة‏,‏وليست‏ ‏تناقضات‏.‏ذكر‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏منها‏,‏وذكر‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏آخر‏.‏وتحدث‏ ‏أحدهم‏ ‏بالإجمال‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حادثة‏ ‏معينة‏,‏بينما‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏غيره‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏بالتفصيل‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏تناقض‏ ‏مطلقا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏زيارة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏لقاء‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أحداث‏ ‏القيامة‏.‏


‏2- ‏اذهبن‏ ‏وقلن‏ ‏لتلاميذه‏ ‏ولبطرس‏ 
 ‏سؤال‏:‏
قال‏ ‏الملاك‏ ‏للمريمات‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏اذهبن‏ ‏وقلن‏ ‏لتلاميذه‏ ‏ولبطرس‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏يسبقكم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الجليل‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏ترونه‏(‏مر‏16:7) ‏فهل‏ ‏يعني‏ ‏ذكر‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏بالاسم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مميز‏ ‏عن‏ ‏باقي‏ ‏التلاميذ؟
الجواب‏:‏
لقد‏ ‏قصد‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يهتم‏ ‏ببطرس‏ ‏اهتماما‏ ‏خاصا‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏قلق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏ومصيره‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏إنكاره‏ ‏وتجديفه‏ ‏وشتائمه‏.‏وقول‏ ‏إنه‏:‏لا‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏الرجلفإن‏ ‏طبق‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏قوله‏:‏من‏ ‏ينكرني‏ ‏قدام‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏أنكره‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏أيضا‏....,‏يكون‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏قد‏ ‏هلك‏(‏متي‏ 10:33) (‏متي‏26:72, 74).‏
فذكر‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏بالاسم‏,‏كنوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏التعزية‏ ‏له‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏إنكاره‏ ‏وخطيئته‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏خجل‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقابله‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بدعوة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏منه‏.‏ألا‏ ‏تري‏ ‏معي‏ ‏آن‏ ‏أدم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏خطيئته‏ ‏اختبأ‏ ‏من‏ ‏وجه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وخاف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقابله‏,‏ولما‏ ‏دعاه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أجاب‏:‏سمعت‏ ‏صوتك‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجنة‏ ‏فخشيت‏(‏تك‏3:10) ‏كان‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الوضع‏,‏وكان‏ ‏يحتاج‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏دعوة‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏بالاسم‏.‏
الأمر‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏رئاسة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تفضيل‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏عزاء‏ ‏لمسكين‏...‏



‏3-‏ارع‏ ‏غنمي‏...‏ارع‏ ‏خرافي

سؤال‏
:‏لماذا‏ ‏ننكر‏ ‏رئاسة‏ ‏بطرس‏.‏وقد‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏:‏ارع‏ ‏غنمي‏,‏ارع‏ ‏خرافي؟
الجواب‏:‏
إن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يقل‏ ‏له‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يقيمه‏ ‏راعيا‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏الجامعة‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يرده‏ ‏ثانية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رتبة‏ ‏الرسولية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كاد‏ ‏يفقدها‏ ‏بإنكاره‏.‏فكان‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏العبارة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏ساواه‏ ‏بباقي‏ ‏الرسل‏ ,‏بينما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏معرضا‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏تنفذ‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الآية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تقول‏:‏من‏ ‏أنكرني‏ ‏قدام‏ ‏الناس‏,‏أنكره‏ ‏قدام‏ ‏ملائكة‏ ‏الله‏(‏لو‏12:9).‏
وواضح‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏:‏ارع‏ ‏غنميفي‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏توبيخ‏,‏حيث‏ ‏سأله‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏مرات‏ ‏قائلا‏:‏يا‏ ‏سمعان‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏يونا‏,‏أتحبني‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏هؤلاء‏(‏يو‏21:15-17).‏وفي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يذكره‏ ‏بإنكاره‏ ‏له‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏مرات‏,‏كما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏سؤاله‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏توبيخا‏ ‏خفيفا‏ ‏يذكر‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏بقوله‏:‏لو‏ ‏أنكرك‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أنكرك‏ ‏أنا‏.‏
ونلاحظ‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ناداه‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏المجال‏ ‏باسمه‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏بطرس‏.‏
وأوضح‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏كله‏ ‏قيل‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏توبيخ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏ارع‏ ‏غنمي‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏مرات‏,‏حزن‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏فهم‏ ‏القصد‏.‏ولو‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العبارة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏تمجيد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تقليد‏ ‏رئاسة‏ ‏لكانت‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏بهجة‏ ‏وفرح‏ ‏لا‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏حزن‏ ‏لبطرس‏.‏
والرعاية‏ ‏وظيفة‏ ‏قلدها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لكثيرين‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يتضح‏ ‏من‏ ‏نصوص‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏.‏فكل‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏رعاة‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏الأساقفة‏ ‏رعاة‏.‏والسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏هو‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏الرعاة‏.‏



‏4-‏لا‏ ‏تلمسيني‏...‏
سؤال‏:
‏لما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏,‏لماذا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لهالا‏ ‏تلمسيني‏ (‏يو‏20:17)...‏بينما‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏توما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يلمسه؟‏(‏يو‏20:27).‏وسمح‏ ‏لباقي‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يلمسوه‏(‏لو‏24:39).‏فهل‏ ‏منعها‏ ‏من‏ ‏لمسه‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏وسمح‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏لأنهم‏ ‏رجال؟
الجواب‏:‏
والجواب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تلمسه‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏جميعا‏.‏وقد‏ ‏ورد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏أول‏ ‏لقاء‏ ‏لها‏ ‏معه‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏في‏(‏متي‏24).‏
لقد‏ ‏ذهبت‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏الأخري‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏وأبصرتا‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏فارغا‏,‏والحجر‏ ‏مدحرجا‏ ‏من‏ ‏عليه‏,‏وبشرهما‏ ‏الملاك‏ ‏بقيامة‏ ‏الرب‏,‏وفي‏ ‏خروجهما‏ ‏قابلهما‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏سلام‏ ‏لكما‏.‏وهنا‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏متي‏ ‏الإنجيليفتقدمتا‏ ‏وأمسكتا‏ ‏بقدميه‏,‏وسجدتا‏ ‏له‏(‏متي‏28:9).‏إذن‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏الجدلية‏ ‏قد‏ ‏لمست‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يمنعها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏امراة‏.‏بل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العكس‏ ‏كلفها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تمضي‏ ‏وتبشر‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏بالقيامة‏ ‏وبمقابلة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجليل‏.‏وهذا‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏عظيم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكلف‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏بتبشير‏ ‏الرسل‏.‏
ولكن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏.‏أن‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏استسلمت‏ ‏للشكوك‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏نشرها‏ ‏رؤساء‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏حول‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏قد‏ ‏ملأوا‏ ‏الدينا‏ ‏إشاعات‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سرق‏ ‏من‏ ‏القبر‏,‏بينما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الحراس‏ ‏نياما‏.‏وكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏الممكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الشائعات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تترك‏ ‏تأثيرها‏ ‏مطلقا‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏مريم‏,‏لولا‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏رأت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏أنفسهم‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يصدقوا‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏وقتذاك‏!‏
أما‏ ‏شكوك‏ ‏التلاميذ‏ ‏فواضحة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏تصديقهم‏ ‏لخبر‏ ‏القيامة‏,‏لقد‏ ‏ذهبت‏ ‏إليهم‏ ‏المجدلية‏,‏وبشرتهم‏ ‏بقيامة‏ ‏المسيحفلما‏ ‏سمع‏ ‏أولئك‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏حي‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏نظرته‏,‏لم‏ ‏يصدقوا‏(‏مر‏16:9-11).‏
ولما‏ ‏أخبرهم‏ ‏بقيامة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏تلميذا‏ ‏عمواس‏,‏لم‏ ‏يصدقوا‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏هذين‏(‏مر‏16:12-13) ‏وكذلك‏ ‏لما‏ ‏أخبرهم‏ ‏النسوة‏ ‏بأمر‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏وتراءي‏ ‏كلامهن‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏كالهذيان‏.‏ولم‏ ‏يصدقوهن‏(‏لو‏24:9-11).‏
فلما‏ ‏رأت‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏أن‏ ‏رسل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يصدقوها‏,‏ولم‏ ‏يصدقوا‏ ‏باقي‏ ‏النسوة‏,‏ولا‏ ‏تلميذي‏ ‏عمواس‏,‏بدأت‏ ‏تشك‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الأخري‏...‏
إنها‏ ‏فتاة‏ ‏صغيرة‏,‏ربما‏ ‏ظنت‏ ‏ما‏ ‏رأته‏ ‏عند‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏حلما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏خيالا‏..‏
أهي‏ ‏أقوي‏ ‏إيمانا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرسل؟هذا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏معقول‏.‏وفكرت‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سرقوا‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏ونقلوه‏ ‏من‏ ‏موضعه‏!‏ليس‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏وإنما‏ ‏آخرون‏,‏ربما‏ ‏البستاني‏ ‏مثلا‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أخذه‏ ‏لسبب‏ ‏ما‏.‏
وطبعا‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏شكوك‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏رأت‏ ‏بنفسها‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏الفارغ‏,‏ورأت‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ولمسته‏ ‏وسمعت‏ ‏صوته‏ ‏وسمعت‏ ‏بشارة‏ ‏الملاك‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏الملاكين‏....‏
وكما‏ ‏أنكر‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏محاكمته‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏مرات‏,‏هكذا‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏ ‏أنكرت‏ ‏قيامة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏مرات‏,‏وورد‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنكار‏ ‏الثلاثي‏ ‏في‏ ‏أصحاح‏ ‏واحد‏(‏يو‏20:12, 13, 15).‏
‏1-‏المرة‏ ‏الأولي‏:‏حينما‏ ‏ذهبت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏ويوحنا‏ ‏وقالت‏ ‏لهما‏:‏أخذوا‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏القبر‏,‏ولسنا‏ ‏نعلم‏ ‏أين‏ ‏وضعوه‏(‏يو‏20:2).‏
وهذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يقم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأموات‏ ‏ماداموا‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أخذوا‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏ووضعوه‏ ‏في‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏ما‏!‏
‏2-‏والمرة‏ ‏الثانية‏:‏حينما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏خارج‏ ‏القبر‏ ‏تبكي‏.‏وسألها‏ ‏الملاكان‏:‏لماذا‏ ‏تبكين؟فأجابت‏ ‏بنفس‏ ‏الكلامأنهم‏ ‏أخذوا‏ ‏سيدي‏,‏ولست‏ ‏أعلم‏ ‏أين‏ ‏وضعوه‏(‏يو‏20:13).‏
‏3-‏والمرة‏ ‏الثالثة‏:‏حينما‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏لها‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏بكائها‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تبصره‏ ‏جيدا‏ ‏وظنته‏ ‏البستاني‏,‏أو‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أخفي‏ ‏ذاته‏ ‏عنها‏...‏فقالت‏ ‏لهيا‏ ‏سيد‏,‏إن‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏قد‏ ‏حملته‏,‏فقل‏ ‏لي‏ ‏أين‏ ‏وضعته‏,‏وأنا‏ ‏آخذه‏(‏يو‏20:15).‏فلما‏ ‏أظهر‏ ‏لها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏ذاته‏,‏وتعرفت‏ ‏عليه‏,‏قالت‏ ‏له‏ ‏ربوني‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يا‏ ‏معلم‏.‏
منعها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تلمسه‏,‏توبيخا‏ ‏لها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إنكارها‏ ‏الثلاثي‏ ‏لقيامته‏,‏وأيضا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تلمسه‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الإيمان‏:‏إنه‏ ‏شخص‏ ‏عادي‏ ‏مات‏,‏وحملوا‏ ‏جسده‏ ‏ووضعوه‏ ‏في‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏ما‏....!!‏
قالت‏ ‏لبطرس‏ ‏ويوحنا‏ ‏أخذوا‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏القبر‏,‏ولسنا‏ ‏نعلم‏ ‏أين‏ ‏وضعوه‏.‏وقالت‏ ‏للملاكين‏ ‏أخذوا‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏ولست‏ ‏أعلم‏ ‏أين‏ ‏وضعوه‏.‏وقالت‏ ‏للرب‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏ظنته‏ ‏البستانيإن‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏قد‏ ‏أخذته‏,‏فقل‏ ‏لي‏ ‏أين‏ ‏وضعته‏...‏تكرار‏ ‏لادعاءات‏ ‏الجند‏,‏ليس‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏إيمان‏ ‏بالقيامة‏.‏
فقال‏ ‏لها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تلمسينيأي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تقتربي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الاعتقاد‏ ‏وبهذا‏ ‏الشك‏.‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏رأيتني‏ ‏قبلا‏,‏وأمسكت‏ ‏قدمي‏,‏وسمعت‏ ‏صوتي‏,‏كلفتك‏ ‏برسالة‏ ‏لتلاميذي‏ ‏وبعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏رأيت‏ ‏القبر‏,‏وسمعت‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تلمسيني‏ ‏في‏ ‏نكرانك‏,‏لأني‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أصعد‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أبي‏. ‏أما‏ ‏عبارةلأني‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أصعد‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أبي‏...‏فإن‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏ساويرس‏ ‏الأنطاكي‏,‏كذلك‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أوغسطينوس‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يأخذاها‏ ‏بالمعني‏ ‏الحرفي‏ ‏وإنما‏ ‏بالمعني‏ ‏الرمزي‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏قد‏ ‏لمسته‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏ذلك‏.‏وقال‏ ‏القديسان‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يقصد‏ ‏من‏ ‏عبارته‏:‏
لا‏ ‏تلمسيني‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الإيمان‏,‏لأني‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أصعد‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذهنك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مستوي‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏في‏ ‏لاهوته‏,‏بل‏ ‏تظنين‏ ‏أن‏ ‏جسدي‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏ميتا‏ ‏يحمله‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏شاءوا‏.‏
وعلي‏ ‏أية‏ ‏الحالات‏,‏فقد‏ ‏عزاها‏,‏وفي‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏كلفها‏ ‏برسالة‏ ‏تبلغها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الرسل‏.‏ولا‏ ‏داعي‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏التحيات‏.‏المهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يبني‏ ‏الملكوت‏.... ‏


منقــــــــــولــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يديم لنا حياه قداسه البابا 
شكرا ليك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

*أسئلة مهمة حول قيامة رب المجد يسوع
أشكــــــــــرك أستـــــــاذى
*




​


----------



## ربيع المجيدي (10 أبريل 2010)

إن مجيء المسيح متّصل اتصالاً وثيقاً بالمسيح الدجال. فمسيحيّو اليوم، وخلافاً للقديسين السابقين، لا يأبهون لا للمسيح ولا للمسيح الدجال.
كان الرب إلهنا قد أوصانا بأن نسهر لنعرف ونحارب عدوّه. فإننا نرى اليوم تلامذة يسوع يصفّقون ويرعون المسيح الدجال. حتى انهم يرفعون الصلوات لإنجاح مخططاته.

§        "تظلم الشمس ولا يضيء القمر" (متى 29، 24 / رؤيا 6، 12).

§        "فإذا فسد الملح، فماذا يملحه" (متى 5، 13).

إنّ العالم تائه، يذهب بحريّة تامة إلى هلاكه الوشيك.
يبقى لنا أن نتمسك بالجوهر: الخلاص الروحي بالتبليغ، قبل ان يفوت الأوان، عن هوية المسيح الدجال، الذي سيسقط قريباً وسيُسقط معه جميع حلفائه.
إذاً، هل بمقدورنا ان نكون من بين الذين سيحضّرون العودة القريبة لأخينا الحبيب يسوع المسيح.

"من كان له أذنان، فليسمع ما يقول الروح للكنائس (إلى جميع الناس)" (رؤيا 3، 22).

*عودة المسيح والمسيح الدجال*

في الكنائس التقليدية، لا أحد يجرؤ على الكلام عن المسيح الدجال أو ينشغل بمعرفة هويته، أو على الاقل يكلّف نفسه ويبلّغ عنه. المؤمنون المستقلون يوجّهون هذه الدراسة إلى جميع المؤمنين: اليهود، المسيحيين والمسلمين. هدفنا هو أن يشعروا (أو يتحسسوا؟!) بظاهرة المسيح الدجال، عدو المسيح. نبيّن من خلال النبوءات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس بأن دولة اسرائيل هي دولة المسيح الدجال التي أُعلن عن ظهورها في دولة فلسطين قبل عودة يسوع. من هنا أهمية الإبلاغ عنها. 

*الإعلان عن المسيح الدجال*

لقد أعلن يسوع والرسولين يوحنا وبولس عن المسيح الدجال.

لا بد من توضيح نقطة في هذا الموضوع: باللغة الفرنسيّة، إن البعض يتكلمون عن Antéchrist، هذه الكلمة تعني يسبق المسيح. فالمقصود هنا بالمسيح الدجال، عدو المسيح. في الحقيقة، ان النص الاصلي في الانجيل، والذي ترجمه يوحنا الى اليونانية تكلم عن "Antichristos" فهو يوضح لنا خصائص مميزة لعدو المسيح يسوع: "فمن هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو المسيح الدجال" (1 يوحنا 2، 22).
هكذا، إن الكذاب ليس الشرّ عامة، ولا الملحد (عدم الايمان بالرب) ولا المعادي لله (مخالفة الله) بل هو إنكارٌ، ومعارضةٌ لتعاليم يسوع ولشخصه، ورفضٌ لمسيحيّته.
يقول لنا الإنجيل بأن هذا "الكذاب" يمكن ان يكون إما شخصاً، إما مجموعة أشخاص، "كثير من المسحاء الدجالين" هم افراد لهم ذهنية واحدة ومخطط واحد معاكس ليسوع.
إن يسوع هو أول من نبّهنا ضد هذا العدو بقوله: "انتبهوا لئلا يضلّلكم احد. سيجيء كثير من الناس منتحلين اسمي فيقولون: انا هو المسيح! ويخدعون كثيراً من الناس (متى 24، 4)... فإذا قال لكم احد: ها هو المسيح هنا، او ها هو هناك! فلا تصدقوه، فسيظهر مسحاء دجالون وانبياء كذابون، يصفون الآيات والعجائب العظيمة ليضلّلوا، إن أمكن، حتى الذين اختارهم الله. ها انا أنذركم" (متى 24، 23-25).

إن البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني انخدع هو أيضاً بالذين ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح. فاستقبل رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو مصرحاً: "الله يبارك إسرائيل!"، حتى انه ذهب وسجد امام حائط المبكى.

إنّ العديد من اليهود، على مرّ التاريخ، وخاصةً في أوروبا، أعلنوا بأنهم المسيح المنتظر من قبل اليهود. لكنهم لم يتمتعوا بخصائص المسيح الدجال، لم يقم أحد منهم بـ "آيات مهمة" تستحق ان تُذكر في التاريخ، ولم يبلُغ أحد منهم مرحلة "تضليل المختارين" كما هي الحال اليوم.

في أيامنا هذه، إنّ العديد من الصهاينة اعتُبروا على أنهم المسيح المنتظر، نسمي مثلاً بعض السياسيين: مناحيم بيغين، وآرييل شارون ومن بين الحاخاميين: مئير كهانا، وشنوورزين المسمى حاخام لوبافيتش.

كلام يسوع يسمح لنا بأن نصدق التالي: المسيح الدجال يمكن ان يكون مجموعة اشخاص، تجمعها مصلحة مشتركة، تنكر يسوع وتعلن مسيحاً آخراً. هذه حال الصهيونية التي استطاعت ان تحدث علامة عجيبة مهمة غير قابلة للجدل متمثلة بعودة أو "قيامة" دولة اسرائيل على حد قولهم. هذا يفسر لماذا قال يسوع: "سيجيء *كثير* من الناس منتحلين اسمي وهذه المجموعة لن تقول نحن المسيح، بل ستقول "أنا هو* المسيح*". علينا أن نفهم من هذه الآية: "أنا (دولة إسرائيل) المسيح، مخلّص اليهود". يعتبر أكثريّة الصهاينة فعلياً بأن دولة اسرائيل هي علامة لمجيء المسيح الذي ينتظرون، للخلاص السياسي "فقط لليهود" ومن خلاله للهيمنة على العالم.

إذاً، خلاص الرب ليس سياسياً، فقد أُرسل يسوع للخلاص الروحي لجميع البشر وليس لليهود وحدهم من خلال دولة اسرائيلية. لهذا، فان هذه الدولة هي المسيح الدجال لأنه بولادة هذه الدولة، يتم بدء إنكار يسوع على أنه المسيح.

يتوجب على المسيح الدجال أن يصنع أعمالاً عظيمة، تستطيع أن تدهش كثير من الناس حتى تلامذة يسوع، أليس هذا ما يحدث مع إسرائيل اليوم؟. فالعديد من الذين سحرتهم أعمالها، نسي الظلم الاسرائيلي العنيف والنكران ليسوع وانجرف حرفياً وراء الانتصارات "العجائبية" للقوات العبرية، في حين أن كثيراً من المسيحيين نسوا شهادتهم ليسوع لصالح الصهيونية. ألم نرى رؤساء دول مسيحية ساجدين أمام مقابر قادة الصهاينة! ان العالم سيسجد أمام "الوحش" (المسيح الدجال) كما قال القديس يوحنا في الرؤيا 13: وسجدوا للوحش وقالوا: من مثل الوحش؟ ومن يقدر أن يحاربه؟؟ إن الرئيس السابق للولايات المتحدة الاميركية جيمي كارتر ذهب وسجد على قبر تيودور هرتزل، مؤسس الصهيونية، إكراماً لدولة إسرائيل.

متحدثاً عن المسيح الدجال، قال لنا القديس يوحنا أيضاً بأنه سيظهر في المستقبل، ولكن روحه كانت موجودة في العالم في ذلك الوقت، وبأن كثيراً من المسحاء الدجالين والأنبياء الكذبة كانوا قد ظهروا: "أيها الأحباء، لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الارواح لتروا هل هي من الله، لأن كثيراً من الأنبياء الكذابين جاؤوا الى العالم. وأنتم تعرفون روح الله بهذا: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه جاء في الجسد يكون من الله، وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع (المسيح الدجال: اليهود) لا يكون من الله بل يكون روح المسيح الدجال الذي سمعتم انه سيجيء، وهو الآن في العالم (يعمل من خلال اليهود ضدّ يسوع)" (1 يوحنا 4، 1-3).

يقول يوحنا أيضاً في رسالته الثانية: "ففي العالم *كثير* من المضللين وفيهم من لا يعترفون بمجيء يسوع المسيح في الجسد هذا هو *المضلل* والمسيح الدجال. فكونوا على حذر لئلا تخسروا ثمرة أعمالنا بل لتنالوا ثواباً كاملاً (2 يوحنا 1، 7-8). 

إن هذا النص لا جدل فيه، فهو يدلّ على المسيح الدجال الذي يمثل *مجموعة متجانسة* تنكر المسيح. وتكلم عن "كثير من المضللين" ليضيف يوحنا: "هذا هو *المضلل*، المسيح الدجال".
جمع يوحنا تحت عنوان واحد جميع الذين ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا العنوان الوحيد هو المسيح الدجال، هذه الروح المعادية للمسيح قد تجسدت اليوم تحت شعار سياسي جلي. وللتستّر عن نواياهم، عمد الصهيونيون الى التقنع تحت اسم روحي لاسرائيل. هنا يكمن التضليل، لذلك نبّهنا المسيح بأن نبقى يقظين وكشف ليوحنا في كتاب الرؤيا بأن اليهود هم "من مجمع الشيطان" (رؤيا 2، 9 و 3، 9). لأنّ اليهودي الحقيقي وإسرائيل الحقيقية هما تلاميذ يسوع. وبالفعل، قال القديس بولس: "فما كل بني اسرائيل هم اسرائيل" (روما 9، 6). إن الاعتراف بإسرائيل كدولة صهيونية هو مخالف تماماً لعقيدة كلّ مسيحي حقيقي.
لذلك، ينبّهنا يوحنا من "المضلل"، المسيح الدجال ويفسّر لنا، انه سيتكون من *الكثير* من المضللين الذين سيُعلنون بقلب واحد: "يسوع ليس المسيح، أنا - إسرائيل - المسيح". وطلب يوحنا من تلامذة يسوع بأن يبقوا متيقظين وبأن يسهروا "لئلا يخسروا ثمرة هذه الاعمال" (2 يوحنا 8).

إن القديس بولس قد سمّى المسيح الدجال: "الكُفر" *Apostasie*، "رجل المعصية" *L’être perdu*، "الخصم" (المسيح الدجال). قال لنا أنه سيظهر قبل عودة يسوع وأنذرنا كما فعل يسوع من قبله، بأن هذا العدو سيقدّم نفسه وهو يقوم بعلامات مذهلة "إلى درجة الجلوس شخصياً في هيكل الله (الفاتيكان)".

بالفعل، حين كتب بولس إلى أهل تسالونيكي الذين كانوا يؤمنون بعودة يسوع الوشيكة، حذّرهم من الإشاعات المغلوطة بهذا الخصوص: "أما مجيء يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه فنطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة أن لا تتزعزعوا سريعاً في أفكاركم ولا ترتعبوا من نبوءة او قول أو رسالة كأنها منا تقول إن يوم الرب قد جاء. لا يخدعكم أحد بشكل من الأشكال، فيوم الرب لا يجيء إلا بعد أن يسود الكفر ويظهر رجل المعصية، ابن الهلاك، والعدو الذي يرفع نفسه فوق كل ما يدعوه الناس إلهاً أو معبوداً (يقف بوجه الله رافضاً مخطّطه عبر المسيح يسوع الذي هو الله)، فيجلس في هيكل الله (بتسلّله بين رسل المسيح في الفاتيكان) ويحاول أن يُثبت انه إله (أي انه المسيح)أما تذكرون أني وأنا بعد عندكم كنت أقول لكم ذلك مراراً؟ وأنتم الآن تعرفون العائق الذي يمنعه عن الظهور (الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة الجبارة كانت تمنع اليهود من تأسيس مملكة إسرائيل) إلا في حينه (أي متى تكون الأجواء السياسيّة لمصلحته). فسرّ المعصية يعمل الآن عمله (من خلال اليهود الذين يرفضون يسوع ويضطهدون رسله) ويكفي أن ينزاح العائق (الإمبراطورية الرومانية) حتى ينكشف رجل المعصية (في 1948) فيقضي عليه الرب يسوع بنفس من فمه ويبيده بضياء مجيئه. ويكون مجيء رجل المعصية بقدرة الشيطان ("فأنتم أولاد أبيكم إبليس" قال يسوع لليهود الذين رفضوه  في يوحنا 8، 44) على جميع المعجزات ("قيامة" إسرائيل) والآيات والعجائب الكاذبة (العسكريّة وغيرها) وعلى جميع ما يغري بالشر (السلام الكاذب المستند على الظلم الذي يصيب الفلسطينيين)، أولئك الذين مصيرهم الى الهلاك لأنهم رفضوا محبة الحق الذي يمنحهم الخلاص. لذلك يرسل الله اليهم قوة الضلال (إسرائيل) حتى يصدقوا الكذب، فيدين جميع الذين رفضوا ان يؤمنوا بالحق ورغبوا في الباطل (من خلال دعمهم لإسرائيل)" (2 تسالونيكي 2، 1-11).

فجميع الذين يُساندون المسيح الدجال يبتهجوا بالظلم. وإن الاكتفاء بسلام كاذب، مبني على حساب الحقوق الشرعية للغير (الفلسطينيين) والشهادة اللازمة ليسوع، يعني الابتهاج بالظلم.

إن كتاب الرؤيا للقديس يوحنا قد تم كشفه لاسقاط القناع عن المسيح الدجال الذي وُصف "بالوحش" وتكلم عنه بالتفصيل في الفصلين 13 و 17: رأى يوحنا الوحش يعود الى الوجود بعد فترة من الاختفاء. وقد ظهر على رأس هذا الوحش جرح مميت (جريمة هتلر). التنين (الشيطان)  يعطيه سلطاناً عظيماً على العالم. "فالوحش" الذي شفي من جرحه، ادهش العالم بقيامته فسجدوا له وقالوا: "من مثل الوحش؟ ومن يقدر أن يحاربه؟". وحدهم المختارون سيقدرون. إن الوحش، الذي تدعمه دولة عظيمة وقد سمّاها يوحنا "الوحش الآخر"، سينتصران على القديسين لفترة من الزمن، وسينجحان باستقطاب رعايا الوحش الأول من زوايا الأرض الأربع في فلسطين، وفي أورشليم ذاتها، قبل هلاكها النهائي (رؤ 20، 7-9). بعد سقوطه، سيؤمن الكثير من الناس بيسوع، وسيكونوا مستعدّين لاستقباله، طالبين مجيئه بندائهم: "تعال أيها الرب يسوع" (رؤيا 22، 20).

*المسيح الدجال، علامة لعودة المسيح: *

إن القارئ المُتيقّظ يُدرك أن مجيء المسيح الدجال متّصل اتصالاً وثيقاً بعودة يسوع المسيح. فمن هنا الأهمية لمعرفة العدو للتحضير لاستقبال الصديق. يظهر المسيح الدجال في آخر الازمنة لتطهير شعب الله، فيجرّ وراءه جميع صانعي الكذب والظلم. فبعد زوال المسيح الدجال نهائيا، ستبقى الشعوب النقيّة المنفتحة لروح يسوع والحاضرة لملاقاته. 

*عــودة المسيـح:*

عندما صعد يسوع الى السماء، وكان الرسل مجتمعين، ينظرون اليه وهو يرتفع، ظهر لهم ملاكان وقالا: "أيها الجليليون، ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء؟ يسوع هذا الذي صعد عنكم الى السماء سيعود مثلما رأيتموه ذاهبا إلى السماء" (أعمال 1، 11).

فقد تكلم يسوع بنفسه عن عودته: 
§        "فكونوا أنتم أيضاً على استعداد، لأن ابن الإنسان يجيء في ساعة لا تنتظرونها" (متى 24، 44)
§        "ولكن، أيجد ابن الانسان إيماناً على الأرض يوم يجيء؟" (لوقا 18، 8).
§   - سأله تلاميذه على انفراد: "أخبرنا متى يحدث هذا الخراب، وما هي علامة مجيئك، وانقضاء الدهر؟"      فأجابهم يسوع: "انتبهوا لئلا يضلّلكم أحد. سيجيء كثير من الناس منتحلين اسمي، فيقولون انا هو المسيح!" (متى 24، 3-4).

هذه الآيات، تبيّن بوضوح أن العلامة الواضحة لعودة المسيح هي ظهور المسيح الدجال. وقد أعطى يسوع علامات أخرى أيضاً: "وإذا سمعتم بأخبار الحروب والثورات فلا تفزعوا، لان هذا لا بد ان يحدث في أول الامر ولكن لا تكون الآخرة بعد... فاذا رأيتم أورشليم تحاصرها الجيوش، فاعلموا ان خرابها قريب... ويدوس الوثنيون أورشليم الى ان يتم زمانهم" (لوقا 21، 9-24).

فالمقصود إذاً نهاية أزمنة الوثنيين. أن الوثنيين العصريين يتمثلون برجال المسيح الدجال "الذين ينكرون ان يسوع هو المسيح". جيوشهم تحتل اليوم أورشليم حيث سيدوسونها الى آخر المهلة التي مُنحت لهم. وإشاعات السلام التي تروّج يجب ألا "تضلّلنا" فهي ليست إلا تطبيقاً للنبوءات المتعلقة بعودة المسيح. هكذا، حين كتب القديس بولس في رسالته إلى أهل تسالونيكي حول عودة يسوع، قال لهم: "أما الأزمنة والأوقات فلا حاجة بكم، ايها الاخوة ان يكتب اليكم فيها، لانكم تعرفون جيداً ان يوم الرب يجيء كاللص في الليل. فحين يقول الناس سلام وأمان، يفاجئكم الهلاك بغتة كما يفاجئ الحبلى ألم الولادة، فلا يقدرون على النجاة (1 تسالونيكي 5، 1-3). 

إن الضياع يجب أن يحلّ على المسيح الدجال وأعوانه. هذه الكلمات القاسية ليست موجهة إلى أوفياء المسيح، فبولس استطرد بالقول متوجهاً إلى الأوفياء: "أما أنتم، أيها الأخوة، فلا تعيشون في الظلام حتى يفاجئكم ذلك اليوم مفاجأة اللصّ... فلا ننم كسائر الناس، بل علينا أن نسهر ونصحو" (1 تسالونيكي 5، 4-6). 

لا يوجد إلا وسيلة واحدة لنبقى متيقظين: معرفة المسيح الدجال! وسيلة واحدة تسمح لنا اليوم بالبقاء في الاعتدال: بأن لا ننجرف تحت تأثير عجائب الكافر الكاذبة، المستندة جميعها على الظلم. فهذه العجائب الكاذبة هي التي تضلّل "أولئك الذين مصيرهم إلى الهلاك لأنهم رفضوا محبّة الحقّ" (2 تسالونيكي 2، 10). إن رفضهم للحقيقة الجلية وازدراءهم نبوءات الكتاب المقدس جعلتهم عمياناً، "يُعيقون عمل  الروح" (1 تسالونيكي 5، 19-22).

لم يحدّد يسوع تاريخاً لعودته، بل طلب منّا معرفة العلامات. فالذين يظنون عدم معرفة هذا الوقت، يرتكزون على أقوال يسوع: "أما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعرفهما أحد، لا ملائكة السماوات ولا الابن، إلا الآب وحده" (متى 24، 36). إذاً، يسوع يتكلم هنا عن تاريخ محدّد لكن لم تتضمن رسالته الكشف عن هذا التاريخ. لكن هذا لا يعني انه لم يطلب منا *بكلّ وضوح* أن نتعرّف على علامات الازمنة، وبالفعل، قال لنا بأنه في نهاية العالم: "يرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت الى جهات الرياح الأربع ليجمعوا مختاريه من أقصى السموات إلى أقصاها" (متى 24، 31). فقد أوصى حتّى مختاريه بأن يميّزوا علامات عودته: "خذوا من التينة عبرةً: إذا لانت أغصانها وأورقت، علمتم أن الصيف قريب. وكذلك إذا رأيتم هذا كله، *فاعلموا* أن الوقت قريب على الأبواب" (متى 24، 32-33).

*دور رسل آخر الازمنة: *

كانت مهمة الرسل الأوائل أن يكشفوا بأن يسوع هو المسيح، وأن يفسّروا من خلال النبوءات بأنه "كان يجب على المسيح أن يتألم ويقوم من بين الاموات" (أعمال الرسل 17، 2-3).

وقال يسوع أيضاً بأنه في آخر الأزمنة: "يُرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت الى جهات الرياح الأربع (متى 24، 31). هؤلاء الملائكة، بلغة النبوءات، هم رسل "آخر الازمنة". إن دورهم هو مزدوج: 

1- *كشف هوية المسيح الدجال، من خلال النبوءات المقدسة.*
*2- تهيئة الاوفياء لعودة المسيح القريبة، من خلال تفسير علامات الأزمنة.*

اصطدم الرسل الأوائل بصعوبات كثيرة ليُبشّروا بيسوع لليهود الذين لم يتوقعوا مسيحاً مصلوباً، ومصلوباً على يدهم. إن رسل آخر الأزمنة يصطدموا بمصاعب في رسالتهم بقدر أسلافهم، لأن المسيحيين لم يتوقعوا مسيحاً دجالاً ممجداً، وممجداً من قبلهم.

بالرغم من أن الرسل قد أعلنوا عن ظهوره، فالمسيح الدجال لم يكن مُنتظراً كما ولم تُبلّغ عنه الهرمية في الكنائس، هذه الهرميّة التي تهمل حتى الكلام عنه ولا تحذّر أوفياءها من مجيئه.

المسيح الدجال، النبي الكذاب المحنّك، يعرف كيف يقدّم نفسه كأنه حمل مُضطهد، وكيف يُخبّئ جرائمه العديدة ومخططاته المُخادعة والوصوليّة. قال يسوع: "إيّاكم والأنبياء الكذابين، يُجيئوكم بثياب الحملان وهم في باطنهم ذئابٌ خاطفةٌ" (متى 7، 15). بالرغم من جميع توصيات يسوع، لم يتوقع أي زعيم أن يظهر المسيح الدجال على هذا الشكل الحالي .

إنّ "المضلل"، السيد في التضليل، يقدم نفسه باسم السلام: "شالوم"! فهكذا انخدع الكثيرون به بدلاً من أن يبقوا دائماً يقظين وأن يذكّروه بأن السلام الحقيقي يأتي من الذي دعاه الأنبياء "أمير السلام": يسوع، المسيح الحقيقي الوحيد، وكل سلام بمنأى عنه هو وهمي. مهمة رسل الأزمنة هي الإعلان والتذكير بهذه الحقيقة.

إن المسيح الدجال الذي لا يشتبه أحد به، والذي يشجّعه جميع الذين خدعهم، يندسّ في كل مكان. فقد استُقبل بحفاوة، حتى في الفاتيكان، في حرم الله، من دون أن يكلّمه أحد عن ضرورة الايمان بيسوع وبالعدالة. وبدلاً من توبيخه لتشريده بالعنف ملايين من الفلسطينيين عن موطنهم، هنّأه الكثيرون لمبادراته "المسالمة" كما يصلّي الكثيرون لتنجح مخططاته. ألم يكن القديس بولس محقاً عندما قال أن المضلل "يجلس في هيكل الله ويحاول ان يُثبّت انه الله" (2 تسالونيكي 2، 4).

استسلم المسيحيون لخداع المسيح الدجال، متوهّمين أن هذا المضلّل هو الحمل المُضطهد. قلةٌ من نافذي البصيرة يرون فيه "الذئب الكاسر" المضلّل، والصهيوني المتمدّد الذي يحلم بـ "اسرائيل الكبرى" التي يجب أن نحمي أنفسنا منها.

المسيحيون الذين يدعمون اسرائيل لا مبرّر لهم، لان النبوءة واضحة: "فمن هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح" (1 يوحنا 2، 22).  فالمسيحيون ليسوا جاهزين للربط بين نبوءة يوحنا والظهور التاريخي "للكافر". متأثرون من جرّاء المحرقة الهتلرية ومنخدعون بالانتصارات "العجائبية" الإسرائيلية، يرفض هؤلاء المسيحيون بالاعتراف أن إسرائيل هي المسيح الدجال المُعلن عنه، "الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح". غير أن النبوءة وحدها تستطيع أن تضيء عيناً ساهرة.

يعرف "المضلّل" كيف يحسّس بالذنب الضمائر الغربية خاصة مع "آوشفيتز" وأفران ترميد الجثث. لكن لا أحد من هؤلاء يحسّ بالذنب بسبب الجرائم المرتكبة تجاه الفلسطينيين في فلسطين والفلسطينيين المنفيين. 

لكن من جهة أخرى، وبقدر فظاعة جرائم هتلر، فإن هذه الجرائم ليست أكبر من جرائم هيروشيما ونكاساكي مثلاً، كما أنها لا تبرّر إعطاء المسيح الدجال اسم أو وجه آخر غير اسم المضلّل الذي أعطاه إيّاه المسيح وحتى والرسل بعده. 

إن المسيحيين يجب ألا ينسوا أن الجريمة الأكبر في التاريخ كانت صلب المسيح وقتله.

هناك مسيحيون يلتجئون الى رسالة بولس لرومة (رومة 11، 1-32) للدفاع عن اسرائيل. يجب علينا الإشارة إلى أن بولس يوجه كلامه لليهود، لا لدولة "اسرائيل". فان هدف بولس هو دعوة الرومان على ألا يعتبروا جميع اليهود، دون تفرقة فيما بينهم، غير مؤمنين بيسوع. لذلك يقول لهم: "هل نبذ الله شعبه؟ كلا فأنا نفسي من بني اسرائيل، من نسل ابراهيم وعشيرة بنيامين. ما نبذ الله شعبه وهو الذي سبق فاختاره" (رومة 11، 1-2). لكن، ليكونوا من عداد شعب الله، أخضع بولس اليهود إلى شرط وحيد: الاعتراف والإيمان بيسوع المسيح. في الواقع، لقد قال لهم: "أما هم، *فإذا توقفوا عن عدم ايمانهم* (بالمسيح) يطعّمهم الله، لان الله قادر على ان يطعمهم ثانية (رومة 11، 23). إن شرط خلاصهم المذكور أعلاه واضح.

من جهة أخرى، عندما نقرأ آيات رومة 11، 1-32، لا يجب أن ننسى ما قاله الرسول نفسه عن اليهود لأهل تسالونيكي: "الذين قتلوا الرب يسوع والانبياء واضطهدونا، والذين لا يُرضون الله ويعادون جميع  الناس" (1 تسالونيكي 2، 15). إنهم أعداء المسيح والإنسان.

تصرف المسيحي حيال اليهود، يجب أن يكون كتصرف بولس: شهادة ودعوة. لكن لا يجب على أحد في الكنيسة أن يدعم دولة اسرائيل إذ أن روحية هذه الدولة معاكسة لروح المسيح. إن حبّنا لليهود يحثّنا لدعوتهم إلى الإيمان بيسوع المسيح لخلاصهم. إن أسوأ معاداة للسامية هي أن نُبقي اليهود غارقين في خطيئتهم.

إن يهود الأمس منعوا الرسل من التبشير بالمسيح، لم يرضى الله عنهم فأصبحوا أعداء الناس. وكذلك اليوم، إن الذين يمنعون كشف هوية المسيح الدجال: إسرائيل، هم أعداء الله والناس.

بعض المسيحيين يرفضون ان يعارضوا اسرائيل بسبب مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني. بالنسبة لهم، الفاتيكان لا يسمح لهم بذلك. هذا التفكير هو فهم خاطئ لنوايا المجمع. هؤلاء المسيحيون يلمّحون إلى إعلان "الكنيسة والديانات غير المسيحية" في 5 كانون الاول 1995 الذي ينصّ على علاقة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مع سائر الديانات. إن المادة الرابعة من هذا الإعلان محصورة بالديانة اليهودية.  ليس هناك أي عائق يمنع المسيحيين بدعوة اليهود للايمان بيسوع المسيح لخلاص روحهم. ليس هناك أي شيء يمنع المسيحي بأن يقول ما قد قلنا في هذا النصّ. من ناحية أخرى، نشير بأن موقفنا لا يتعلق باليهود شخصياً لأننا نؤمن بحرية الديانة، بل يتعلق بإسرائيل كدولة تريد ان تكون توراتيّة وخلاصيّة. نلاحظ أيضاً في الوقت نفسه أن الكنيسة تنبذ كل الاضطهادات ضد كل الناس مهما كانوا فعلى الكنيسة ان تذكّر إسرائيل بواجباتها تجاه الشعب الفلسطيني.

إن المسيحي في القرن العشرين مُهّيء لأن يرى المسيح الدجال في الشيوعية المُلحدة، في المجتمعات الاستهلاكية، في القنبلة الذرية، في الإسلام (الذي يعترف بأن يسوع هو المسيح) وحتى في الطقوس المسيحية ولكنه ينتفض عندما نشير الى إسرائيل ويتهمنا بالآتي: "انتم تتكلمون السياسة!!!". من الغريب أن المسيحيين لا يرون أنهم يتكلمون عن السياسة عندما يعتقدون أن المسيح الدجال هو روسيا الشيوعية. يجيبون على هذا التساؤل، "إن روسيا ملحدة". قد تكون روسيا مُلحدة لكن لا تحمل صفات المسيح الدجال. ان إسرائيل وحدها تنطبق عليها صفات المسيح الدجال.

يأسف كل رسول حقيقي أن يرى الكذب متداول داخل المجتمع المسيحي، وأن وحدها الحقيقة محجوبة، وحدها العدالة منبوذة. وغالباً ما تُحجب هذه الحقيقة من قبل المسيحيين الأكثر ثقافةً والأكثر مسؤولية المستسلمين "للانجراف وراء الظلم".

ظهرت مريم العذراء سنة 1846 في لاساليت (فرنسا) ونددت بخيانة رجال الدين ونعتتهم بـ "بؤرة الفساد" وبأن "الشيطان أظلم عقولهم" وكشفت عن ظهور المسيح الدجال، الوحش، في المستقبل القريب. فهذا الوحش سيُولد من "راهبة عبرية، من عذراء مزيفة (يهود مزيفون)، سيكون والده راهباً (إشارة إلى التعاون المسيحي مع المسيح الدجال)". (راجع نص: رسالة مريم في لا ساليت).

وعد يسوع بإرسال ملائكته، رسل آخر الأزمنة ليجمع مختاريه من زوايا الأرض الأربع ضد المسيح الدجال. نحن واثقون بأن نَفَس الروح القدس سيُلهب قلوبهم ويُثير فرحهم ليتّحدوا للدفاع عن الإيمان والعدالة. سيُهيّئ المؤمنون بعد سقوط المسيح الدجال لملاقاة المسيح يسوع حين عودته القريبة. 
​*"آه نعم، تعال أيها الرب يسوع" (رؤيا 22، 20).*


----------

